# Metro Barrel



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Has anybody ever seen or shot this super long barrel extension in Cabella's, I see it in the Fall catalog and I guess it screws into you regular barrel like a choke, the ad reads that it's 50% quieter than normal(even more when shooting sub-sonic shells). I live near the cities and am thinking about checking one out so I don't get the towns folk all worked up about hunting near housing developments. I know that it slows the muzzle velocity down but I would like everybody's or anybodies input. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i believe the dnr uses them on nusience birds down in the cities. i don't think they have that much range.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Yah, I've been reading about Dennis Anderson using them on a couple of different hunts one for birds and also the DNR using them for deer hunts too. But I think it's a different barrel designed by a guy in Woodbury like 7' long. Probably not going to be carrying that baby around for pheasants. I don't imagine the range is very good I think I read the velosity at peak is like 840 fps?? Thanks and please keep the info coming.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

As I have told you, my friends and I have shot all over Rogers near housing developements. Yeah, they get mad. Who cares as long as you are legal. The cops have been called on us before, and they can't do anything. Developement geese are fun.  We have shot 33 so far at my friends farm.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

33..... That's a good number. More than once I've had the urge to put the sneak on all those birds that land on the north side of the freeway near the water treatment plant. No metro barrel, just really loud loads that scare the crap out of all those birds  . every day I drive by there and I swear a couple times have seen them give me the middle feather as I drive by. Keep it up!


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

The hastings metro barrel was designed for hunting in areas where there's a lot of people but where it's still legal to hunt. From what i've read the metro barrel loaded with sub-sonic loads is very quiet. The veocity is slow with the sub-sonics and shooting birds at 40 yards are out of the question but it will kill geese just fine when decoying.

I don't know a whole lot about the metro barrel but for hunting around the cities and stuff I makes sense if a lot of people in the area are complaining about gun shots. I'd rather stick with a regular barrel though.

Just my $0.02


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I should have one for shooting bands on the golf course. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------

